# Double angle finishing question



## Cobra1365 (Jul 26, 2021)

Hello,
I am redoing a small bathroom above my garage. On one side, where the ceiling meets the wall, there is a strip about 4’ long that is at the angle of the rafters. So, the wall comes up to meet it and there is an angle about 30*. 3” later, there is another 30* angle where it meets the ceiling.

I can’t seem to get a smooth finish on the strip. Either I hit the ceiling or the wall with the handle of my knife.

I bought a corner tool. But, it’s a 45*.

Any suggestions?


----------



## baileychic8 (Jul 29, 2021)

I've done sheetrock finishing with my Sally's Beauty card but any credit card will work.


----------



## 🤡 drywall 🤡 (Feb 12, 2021)

4 inch knife, lay it down and you won't hit the other side, use 5 minute easysand, you will have it complete in no time at all...🤡


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

its called practice to do a skilled trade.

use staritflex tape and a 6" knife and run 1 side at time. if you still cant get it use a rubber knife to round them out. they are probably crooked as a snake by now.


----------

